# Ganz trübes Wasser und zuviel Algen



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet, da der Gartenteich bzw. das Wasser nicht mehr schön aussieht und das Wasser sicherlich so auch nicht gut ist für Pflanzen und Fische. Zunächst ein paar Infos zum Teich:

* wurde vor ca. 15 Jahren angelegt
* Fischbesatz: 4 Koi und ca. 10 Schleierschwänze
* Größe: ca. 4000-5000l
* Pflanzen: eine Seerose (nicht mehr viel davon übrig), __ Schilf, Gras und mir unbekannte Pflanzen
* Filter: Oase Biotec 15 + UV-Licht + Pumpe
* Springbrunnen für mehr Sauerstoff
* Teich bekommt leider sehr viel Sonne ab (Sonnenschirm aufgestellt - bedeckt aber nur eine Seite)

Probleme:

* sehr grünes Wasser - keine Sicht auf Bodengrund - Fische sieht man kaum
* Fadenalgen und Schlamm sowie Mulm unten und am Rand des Teiches

Was ich bisher immer gemacht habe:

* flüssiges bzw. pulveriges Algenmittel von Söll rein
* Teichschlammentferner von Söll rein
* alle 1-2 Wochen Schlamm und Algen mit Teichsauger entfernen
* Blätter, Fischkot etc. mehrmals täglich mit Kescher entfernen
* wöchentliche Reinigung des Filters
* weniger Futter

Was ich machen möchte:

* neue Seerose rein mittelgross, die langsam wächst
* Pflanzen rein die den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen

Wo ich Beratung benötige:

* Tipps gegen die enormen Algen, gegen den Schlamm und Mulm am Boden und am Rand (absaugen scheint nichts zu helfen)
* wie bekommt man das Wasser wieder schön klar und sauber?
* welche Pflanzen sollten gekauft werden, damit die Algen nicht weiter wachsen bzw. weniger werden?
* welches Futter? Ich füttere Koi Sticks und Flockenfutter

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mich da beraten könntet, da es schön wäre, wenn die Fische wieder ein klares und sauberes Wasser hätten. Ich kann gerne auch Fotos reinstellen - werde später neue machen, damit ihr sehen könnt, wie das Wasser momentan aussieht.

Danke und Gruß,

Butterfly


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butterfly,

zuerst:
Willkommen im Forum.

Dann:
Algenmittel weglassen! Die aufgelösten Algen schwimmen doch als neues Algenfutter weiter im Teich.
UV-Röhre wechseln, die ist bestimmt steinalt. Auch wenn diese noch leuchten sollte, verlieren die nach 5000 - 8000 h an Leistung und sollten gewechselt werden.
Die nächste Zeit dann regelmäßig aber moderat den Filter reinigen.

Evtl. etwas Schlamm vom Grund absaugen, wenn es zuviel ist. Auf keinen Fall zu gründlich reinigen! Du zerstörst sonst die ganze Teichbiologie.

Danach mal schauen... Sollte aber für den Anfang reichen.
Was mir sonst noch so durch den Kopf geht, das schreiben sicher andere User...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hier nun ein paar Bilder. Das Wasser ist deutlich drüber als man es auf den Fotos erkennen kann. Auf einem der Fotos sieht man den Mulm, der sich vor allem auch am Rand absetzt. Heute mittag habe ich diesen abgesaugt - jetzt nur wenige Stunden danach ist er schon wieder da. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, wie ich die Wasserqualität verbessern kann. Danke!


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

dann laß ich mal die ganzen Mittelchen wie Algen- und Schlammentferner weg. Bringt für ca. 2 Wochen etwas - Wasser ist dann deutlich klarer, aber hinterher ist es wieder dasselbe und die Mittel sind nicht gerade billig.

Die UV-Lampe habe ich vor ca. 10 Tagen erneuert. Die alte funktionierte nicht mehr, deshalb habe ich mir die Original UV-Lampe bei Oase bestellt.

Den Mulm am Rand dann erst mal nicht mehr absaugen?

Wie oft sollte man den Filter reinigen? Ich mache das wöchentlich. Letzte Säuberung am Montag, sieht noch relativ "sauber" aus. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob der Filter noch genug Leistung bringt, denn anscheinend geht dieser pulverige Mulm mit durch. Dürfte schon ca. 5 Jahre alt sein. Ich suche mal das genaue Modell raus und poste das mal.

Kennst Du Pflanzen, die den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen?

Gruß,

Butterfly


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi nochmal,

Bild 2, der rechte "Felsen" ...
Sieht der in Natura auch so gut aus und aus welchem Material ist der?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butterfly,

vor 10 Tagen habt ihr die UV-Röhre gewechselt und es hat sich noch gar nichts gebessert?
Und letztes Jahr war das Wasser noch klar? Wenn ja, waren die Kois da auch schon im Teich?
Die Schwämme im Filter sind aber noch in Ordnung?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hi Carsten,

der "Felsen" versteckt den Filter und sieht relativ echt aus. Ist aus irgend einem "Kunststoffmaterial".

Die Röhre ist nagelneu. Läuft per Zeitschaltuhr von 8 Uhr morgens bis 8 Uhr abends. Der Filter auch. Sollte man beides vielleicht durchgehend laufen lassen?

Im Frühjahr war das Wasser klarer, aber auch nicht wirklich klar und sauber. Die Fadenalgen hängen vor allem an den Schläuchen des Filters und der Pumpe, aber auch aussen am Rand der Teichfolie. Die Koi sind schon ca. 10 Jahre oder länger im Becken. Die Schwämme im Filter sind noch in Ordnung.

Gruß,
Butterfly


----------



## lotta (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butterfly,
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Ich möchte gerne an dieser Stelle mal auf meinen Tonnenfilter verweisen, 
denn der bringt mir absolut kristallklares Wasser.
Chemie habe ich noch nie in den Teich gegeben und würde ich auch niemals tun!
Die Schwebestoffe und der Fischkot, MÜSSEN aus dem Kreislauf entfernt werden, 
dagegen helfen chemischen keine Mittel, nur ein guter Filter!

Und ich sag mal ganz vorsichtig, was andere User evtl. denken:

Hast du vielleicht ein bissel viel Fisch in etwas zu wenig Wasser?

Da hilft dann erstrecht nur eine leistungsstarke Pumpe, mit einem guten Filter.

UVC braucht man nur wenn viele Schwebealgen und trübe Sicht vorhanden.
Gegen Fadenalgen, hilft sie nicht.

Aber der Pumpe, sollte meiner Meinung nach wirklich unbedingt 24/7 durchlaufen.
Denn die Fische sch.... ja auch nachts.

Also, wenn du da mal reinschauen magst:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tonnenfilter.42832/
Viel Glück 
Bine


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butterfly,

Danke.

Der Filter sollte m.E. unbedingt durchlaufen, bedingt durch die hohe Besatzdichte des dann doch relativ kleinen Wasservolumens.
Die Fadenalgen wirst Du, ohne großen Teich- und Filterumbau, wahrscheinlich nie komplett weg bekommen. Da hilft aber ein Stock, mit oder ohne Klobürste vorn dran, mit dem Du die Algen aufwickeln kannst. Somit entnimmst Du auch gleich Nährstoffe aus dem Kreislauf. Einen Teich komplett ohne Algen kenne ich nicht.
Ebenso sollte man einen wöchentlichen TWW (Teilwasserwechsel) vornehmen. Du kannst mit TWW mal die Forumssuche bemühen.

Als Soforthilfe kannst Du auch eine ausgediente Strumpfhose an die aus dem Wasser sprudelnde Pumpe binden. Die fängt viele Schwebeteilchen ab, Du wirst staunen.

Falls das auf Dauer alles nichts hilft, dann sollte man über einen Umbau nachdenken. Teichvolumen und auch die Tiefe, beides mindestens verdoppeln, das Volumen besser sogar verdreifachen. Und zusätzlich gleich noch einen Pflanzenfilter mit einplanen.

Ich schreibe jetzt doch einmal was ich die ganze Zeit nur gedacht habe: Dein Teich fährt mit diesem Besatz außerhalb des Limits. Ebenfalls werden Deine Kois jedes Unterwassergrün dankbar zum Zerpflücken annehmen. Schwierig zu lösen - ohne Umbau.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## meinereiner (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butterfly,

so wie das ausschaut ist dein weißer Koi ist ja ein ziemliches Drum. Ich schätze mal so 70 cm?

Meine kurze und schmerzlose ¿ (Ironie) Antwort. Deine Filteranlage ist für den Teich einfach zu klein.
Unter Biotec 15 hab ich nichts gefunden. Vielleicht hast du das was verwechselt?
Also z.B. Biotec 10 + eine Bitron 15?

Wie auch immer.
Ich hatte anfangs (so Ende der 90er) ein Biotec 10 + Bitron 25. Danach noch ein Bogensiebfilter davor geschaltet, und ein Becken mit 50 Liter Kaldnes + neun Schaumstoffpatronen (a 30 cm) nachgeschaltet. Zusätzlich noch einen Abschäumer.
Ich habe 13 Kois. Angangs noch schön klein und inzwischen doch einige mit ca. 60 cm.
Damit hatte ich die Wasserqualität zwar im Griff, aber die Reinigungsintervalle haben mich jahrelang genervt.
Inzwischen habe ich eine große Filteranlage (plus Bodenfilter), keine Algenprobleme und lange Reinigungsintervalle.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo lotta,

Dein Tonnenfilter ist klasse! Der Nachbar hat sich auch so ein ähnliches System gebaut. Der hat gleich vier solcher Tonnen und in jeder anderes Filtermaterial, so das da wirklich die kleinsten Teile im Wasser hängen bleiben. Er hat auch sehr sauberes Wasser. Nur hat er sie mehr oder weniger am Haus "versteckt", mitten im Garten sieht das nicht so toll aus. Da werde ich eher mal versuchen, das so zu bauen, wie Du das gemacht hast.

Was wäre denn besser?

a) neue Pumpe und neuen Filter kaufen?
b) alte Pumpe und alten Filter weiter benutzen und dazu noch Dein Tonnensystem?

Letzteres wäre zumindest die billigere Lösung ;-)

Chemie bleibt ab sofort weg aus dem Teich!

Fischbesatz - da habt ihr beide recht. Es sind zuviele Fische, die habe allerdings nicht ich eingesetzt. Stellt euch vor, es waren noch ca. 16 Schleierschwänze mehr drin. Diese habe ich an andere Teichbesitzer verschenkt. Ich könnte noch ein paar der Schleierschwänze rausnehmen / verschenken. An sich war mein Gedanke nur die Koi drin zu lassen. Irgendwie hängt man aber auch so an den Schleierschwänzen, weil sie so hübsch sind ;-).

Hallo Carsten,

Klobürste und Strumpfhose sind zwei sehr gute Ideen. Werde ich die Tage ausprobieren! Habe auch so einen Holzstecken, leider bleiben sie daran nicht hängen. Ich möchte aber die Schläuche für Pumpe und Filter mal austauschen, die sind schon sehr alt und hängen voller Algen. Gibt es vielleicht irgend was zum umwickeln der Schläuche, wo keine Algen dran hängenbleiben?

Teilwasserwechsel mache ich wöchentlich, da ich den Mulm unten und am Rand etwas absauge, dann kommt Leitungswasser mit Wasseraufbereiter rein, denn das Wasser ist hier sehr kalkig.

Wie ihr seht sind aussen rum nur Steine. Hier würde ich gerne ein paar Pflanzen einsetzen, die den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen. Habt ihr da Tipps?

Hallo Robert,

ich denke mir eben auch, das der Filter zu schwach ist. Ich schau jetzt gleich noch mal raus welcher das genau ist.

Gruß,

Butterfly


----------



## DbSam (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Butterfly,

wie Du siehst, schreiben auch andere User vom Sinn her alle dasselbe.

Du wirst um einen Umbau nicht drum herum kommen.
Was soll man Dir jetzt antworten? Wie groß ist Dein Portemonnaie, wieviel Zeit hast Du, wie sieht Dein Plan aus? Nur Filter vergrößern oder besser auch gleich den Teich? Von Deiner Antwort hängen weitere Tipps ab. Wie groß ist die existierende Pumpe, also welche Leistung hat diese?

Ansonsten dienten meine bisherigen Tipps nur der Soforthilfe, wie Du das auch sicher heraus gelesen hast.
Betrifft Klobürste: Google mal nach Algenhexe - funktioniert viel angenehmer als ein olle Klobürste. Benötigst Du sicher auch später ab und zu.
Betrifft Strumpfhose: Hilft Dir die Schwebstoffe (und somit auch Nährstoffe) zu entfernen. Als Soforthilfe gut und bei Dir dort schnell angebracht, auf Dauer ist das nichts (aus meiner Sicht). Wer will schon immer einen Damenstrampelanzug im Teich herum schwimmen haben? 

Mehr heute Abend, der Garten ruft...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt erst mal die Zeitschaltuhren weg, somit laufen Filter, Pumpe und UV-Licht 24 Stunden. Umbau ist leider nicht gestattet, mir gehört der Teich nicht sondern dem Hausbesitzer und der möchte keinen Umbau. Ich pflege den Teich - alleine schon weil es den Fischen in so einer grünen Pampe nicht soo gut gehen kann und ich möchte, das die Fische und Teichbewohner wieder klares Wasser haben. 

Also muß ich versuchen ohne Umbau das Beste draus zu machen, auch wenn das nicht das sinnvollste ist - da gebe ich euch vollkommen recht und bin eurer Meinung.

Algenhexe - wird besorgt! Strumpfhose kann man als Soforthilfe ja mal einsetzen ;-)

Zum Filter: da hab ich mich vertan. Es ist der Oase Biotec 5 / Bitron 15 (mit nagelneuer UV-Lampe). Die Pumpe: Oase Serie Aquamax 5500 Filterspeisepumpe. Pumpe wurde vor ein paar Wochen gereinigt. 

Gruß,

Butterfly (Joanne)


----------



## ina1912 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne!
ich denke, dass Du das auch ohne Umbau schaffen kannst. Sieh erstmal zu, wie der Unterschied aussieht nach ein paar Tagen durchgängig laufender Pumpe+Filter. Das mit dem Strumpf solltest Du auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Ich habe heute erstmalig einen Strumpf an den Auslauf geknüppert, da ich wegen der anhaltenden Hitze das Wasser nicht glasklar kriege. Bin auch sehr gespannt, wieviel es bringt! Pumpe ist eher im mittleren Leistungsbereich, hab leider den Karton nicht mehr. Aber läuft ohne Pause von Frühjahr bis Herbst durch. Meine Filteranlage ist nicht dolle, nur ein kleiner Druckfilter Marke Eigenbau mit 3 verschiedenen Schwämmen, Vlies und Bioballs zur Vergrößerung der Bakterienbesiedlungsfläche. Das wird alle 3-6 wochen je nach Verschmutzungsgrad gereinigt,  Algen werden abgefischt, aber von täglichem Eingreifen bin ich weit entfernt. Habe wegen meines nachträglich angebauten Pflanzenfilterteichs trotz relativ hohem Fischbesatz keine Probleme mit der Wasserqualität,  aber bei anhaltender Hitze eben die Schwebealgen. Vielleicht wird es Dir genehmigt,  neben den Teich ein kleines Fertigteichbecken einzubuddeln, was Du dicht bepflanzt und wo Du den Auslauf aus Deinem Filter durch- und in den Teich zurück leitest. Diese Pflanzen sind das A und O für die Wasserklärung! Falls das nicht geht, dann pflanze wenigstens den ganzen Teichinnenrand voll soviel Du kannst.
wirst sehen, da tut sich dann bald was, u d das ganz ohme Chemie!
lg und viel Erfolg!
ina


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ina,

ich denke auch, das man auch ohne Umbau zumindest eine Verbesserung schaffen kann. Ich würde ja auch eher umbauen, aber wenn das der Eigentümer nicht will, kann ich das ja nicht umsetzen. Mit dem Strumpf fiel mir auch noch eine Idee ein - ich habe einen Sieb an einer Stange befestigt. Dieser ist leider nicht ganz so fein, so das der Mulm durchläuft. Wenn ich da auch einen Strumpf rumbinde, dann kann ich die Schwebealgen etc. besser rausfischen. Werde ich alles mal am Montag ausprobieren, weil ich glaube ich keinen Strumpf da habe ;-).

Und dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich mir so ein System wie Lotta bauen kann und das zusätzlich neben dem Filter laufen lasse.

Der Springbrunnen ist leider nach ca. 3 Stunden vollkommen verschlammt, so das es wenig Sinn macht diesen laufen zu lassen, weil man ihn ständig reinigen muß. Deshalb habe ich mir das hier bei Amazon bestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/Oase-50444-Oxytex-Set-400/dp/B003UADAL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407007127&sr=8-1&keywords=oase 400

Damit kommt auf jeden Fall mehr Sauerstoff in den Teich.

Pflanzen - welche würdest Du empfehlen?

Algenhexe? Diese?

http://www.algenhexe.de/1211/index.html

Da gibt es verschiedene Modelle.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten! Netter Teich, den du da betreust. Vieles ist geschrieben worden, aber am Besten hat es Ina auf den Punkt gebracht. Hier wird immer wieder die Geduld ins Spiel gebracht, also gehen wir doch einfach diesen Weg...

- Filter und UVC durchlaufen lassen
- Filter stetig, aber "vorsichtig" reinigen
- Fadenalgen händisch entfernen
- beim Teichwasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser kannst du zusätzliche Stoffe weglassen
- es scheint, dass du ein Oase-Fan bist... wenn nicht, dann gibt es auch günstigere Varianten um Luft in den Teich zu bekommen

Ansonsten, Geduld und ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Die Option Umbau bleibt immer.... Zu guter Letzt, sofern die Werte stimmen, stört die grüne Brühe dich deutlich mehr, als deine Teichbewohner. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Butterfly26 (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Holger,

danke Dir! Also Du meinst ich kann auch den Wasseraufbereiter weglassen? Umso besser, noch weniger Chemie und Geld gespart ;-). Der Nachbar hat damals seinen Teich zugeschüttet und hatte Filter und Pumpe übrig, und wir haben ihm das dann günstiger abgekauft. Ich habe halt jetzt noch diese Belüftungspumpe bestellt, weil ich den Hersteller schon kenne und bei anderen Firmen nicht einschätzen kann, ob deren Pumpen gut sind oder nicht. 

Die Werte - ich habe zur Zeit nur noch einen PH- und Nitrit-Test. PH ist leicht zu hoch - ca. bei 8,0-8,5. Nitrit ist im normalen Bereich. Muß mir da mal wieder neue Test-Flüssigkeit besorgen. Welche sollte man für den Teich da immer parat haben? Beim Aquarium mache ich meistens auch nur die beiden.

Ich denke mir halt immer, was die grüne Brühe betrifft, das das die lieben Fische durch die Kiemen bekommen, und gesund ist das doch wohl eher nicht. Als Mensch schwimmt man auch lieber in klarem, sauberen Wasser ;-).

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2014)

Tja, als Mensch schon... der Koi mag es eher trüb.

Ich würde noch KH und GH messen. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## ina1912 (2. Aug. 2014)

Eine Pflanzenempfehlung ist nicht so einfach...letzlich immer ne Frage des Geschmacks und welche Pflanztiefen zur Verfügung stehen.  Mein Pflanzenfilter ist in der Hauptsache bestückt mit __ Wasserminze und __ Wasserfenchel, die wuchern sehr stark, aber dabei verzehren sie natürlich auch einen Haufen Nährstoffe.  Auch Wasseriris und  herkömmliche __ Binsen tun ihre Arbeit. Mach doch mal ein Foto von der Zone innerhalb des Teichrandes, damit man sehen kann, wie die Pflanzmöglichkeiten sind! Evtl. Können auch Pflanztaschen eingehängt werden wenn es keine Stufe gibt, oder wenn die Stufe zu tief ist, gehen Steine aufzustapeln unter dem Pflanzgefäß.


----------



## Olli.P (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

und herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten................... 

Zur Algenhexe:

Jepp die sollte es sein! 

Solltest du einen Partner haben, wäre es eine Überlegung wert, sofort zwei zu ordern, haben wir auch. 

Da macht das Algenfischen gleich doppelt Spaß! 

Nebenbei, wenn es vom Budget dran sitzt evtl. noch ein zwei Ersatzbürsten, davon dann einmal die lange und einen Satz Abstreifer und ein Rohrendstück.

Und wenn du dann noch Pflanztaschen ordern willst, nimm bitte _*keine aus Kokosfaser*_, die gammeln mit der Zeit auch weg und bringen so wieder zusätzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich................. 

Was bisher noch noch niemand geschrieben hat, bzw. ich hab's überlesen, Seerosen mögen kein Wasser von oben.............. 


So viel erst mal von meiner Seite aus...................


----------



## Butterfly26 (3. Aug. 2014)

So ich habe mir mal die Pflanzen, die Ina genannt hat aufgeschrieben, mal schauen, was ich davon hier bekommen kann. Wo bezieht ihr eure Pflanzen? Internet oder Gartencenter / Baumarkt? Ich denke bei der Hitze bestellt man die besser nicht im Internet.

Am Teichrand ist die eine Seite recht dicht bepflanzt - auf der anderen Seite sind fast nur Steine, aber es ist dort nicht flach, wird etwas schwierig werden dort Pflanzen anzubringen, sieht man ja auf den Fotos.

Die Algenhexe habe ich heute bestellt. Bin mal gespannt, ob sie hält, was sie verspricht ;-). Werde euch die Tage berichten.

Und danke Oli 

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Dein Tonnenfilter ist klasse!


Danke Joanne
und viel Glück mit deinem Teich
Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (5. Aug. 2014)

So heute kam die Algenhexe. Funktioniert sehr gut - habe am Teichrand schon den Großteil der Fadenalgen entfernt. Am Grund sind sehr viele Algen, abgestorbene Blätter und Stiele, das bekommt man sehr gut raus damit. Eines würde ich euch dazu gerne noch fragen - wie reinigt ihr die Bürste? Auf Grund der vielen Algen ist die Bürste in nullkommanix voll, und die Algen lassen sich schwer mit der Hand entfernen. Wie macht ihr das bzw. habt ihr einen Trick / Tipp?

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

einfach den Griff zurück ziehen, die Algen werden dabei abgestreift. - Das ist ja der Vorteil der Hexe gegenüber einer Klobürste.
Siehe einen der 3 Filme in dem von Dir geposteten Link.

Wie sieht denn nun Dein weiterer Plan aus, nachdem eine Erweiterung aus Eigentumsgründen nicht möglich ist?
Eine weitere Lotta-Tonne hinzustellen, oder Austausch des Kompaktfilters durch einen effizienteren Kompaktfilter?  
Schau mal hier hinein, wobei in Deinem Falle wegen der Kois der 25000er erforderlich ist.
Diese Filter kannst Du zu zwei Dritteln versenken und die sollten unter das Garnitsteinimitat passen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

ich habe nicht die MAW-Algenhexe vom Link sondern diese von Amazon:

http://www.amazon.de/HEISSNER-TZ325-00-Algenbürste-135-230-Teleskop/dp/B008QNU4S6/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1407248771&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=heissner algenhexe

Wußte leider nicht, das es da so verschiedene Modelle gibt. Bei der kann man den Griff leider nicht drehen oder abziehen.

Wenn dann bräuchte man einen richtig guten Filter und das ist vom Budget her leider nicht möglich. Deshalb wurde der alte Filter auseinandergeschraubt (das Teil wo die UV-Lampe drin ist), weil da alles dicht war von den Algen, somit konnte man das UV-Licht gar nicht erkennen. Ich habe schon einen Platz gefunden, wo man so eine Tonne von Lotte verstecken kann. Werde mir die Tage das Material besorgen und dann mal schauen. Filter und UV-Licht laufen nun durchgehend. Heute habe ich Wasserpflanzen besorgt. Brauche aber noch mehr, jedoch sind die ganz schön teuer im Baumarkt. Die Seerosen konnte man vergessen - die waren schon total futsch und kosteten 12,99 Euro. Morgen oder übermorgen sollte die Belüftungspumpe geliefert werden:

http://www.amazon.de/Oase-50444-Oxytex-Set-400/dp/B003UADAL8/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1407249092&sr=8-43&keywords=oase pumpe

Die ist denke ich schon mal deutlich besser als der alte Springbrunnen.

Das sind mal so die Pläne und dann heisst es abwarten, ob sich was tut.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

klasse, die richtige Hexe im Link posten und treffsicher beim Kauf die falsche Hexe erwischen.
Vielleicht kannst Du tauschen: mit dieser oder mit dieser hier

Wenn Du einen Platz für eine 'Lotta-Tonne' gefunden hast, dann ist es ja gut und sicher preiswerter als mein Vorschlag.
Dann beobachte mal Deinen Teich, ob sich nach den Maßnahmen etwas bessert.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hey Carsten,

da ich die Bürste schon benutzt habe, und sie nicht direkt von Amazon sondern von einem Marketplace-Händler verschickt wurde, kann ich sie leider nicht mehr umtauschen. Die MAW-Hexe hätte mit Versand 40 Euro gekostet - also das Doppelte, und ich dachte von der Handhabung her ist es das gleiche Teil.

Auf dem einen Foto sieht man im Hintergrund so eine Art "Tisch" - darunter steht jetzt ein größerer Eimer, da kann ich die Tonne unterbringen. Hängt eine Folie drüber und drumherum sind Pflanzen. Wenn das bei Lotte so gut funktioniert, dann ist das eine gute Alternative und deutlich billiger. Dem Teichbesitzer ist ein neuer Filter zu teuer. Wurde halt auch schon viel Geld in den Teich gesteckt. Was mich aber noch interessieren würde - Robert hat hier geschrieben das Koi trübes Wasser bevorzugen. Ich habe bisher immer gehört und gelesen, das Koi nur klares Wasser mögen.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi Joanne,

schade, Du bist dem 'Namensmarketing' zum Opfer gefallen und hast jetzt nur eine teure Klobürste. Der Tipp war somit für den Eimer.

Zum klaren Wasser: Kois gehören zur Familie der Karpfenfische und gründeln gern (wo es denn geht), somit kennen die trübes Wasser und es macht ihnen nichts aus. Ansonsten gibt es viele, sehr viele, Diskussionen um trübes vs. klares Wasser. Ich habe keine Kois und gebe diese Frage gern weiter.

Zu Deinem Tonnenplan kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass Du auch an die Wartung des Filters denken musst. D.h. wenn Du die nötige Zeit aufbringen kannst, dann kannst Du Dir auch eine Tonne basteln... Bitte beachten: Bine hat einen Druckfilter vorgeschaltet, daher kannst Du ihr System nicht Eins zu eins übernehmen.
Ich hatte auch lange wegen solch einem CWS System überlegt, aber insgesamt hat sich dann die Investierung durch die Einsparung von Zeit und schmutziger Panscherei bei mir mehr als ausgezahlt. Zum Preis: Zu den Ausgaben für die 'Lotta-Tonne' musst Du den kompletten finanziellen und zeitlichen Aufwand für längere Schläuche etc. mit einkalkulieren. Ich glaube da schrumpft der finanzielle Vorteil noch etwas dahin...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi Carsten, 

verstehe jetzt nicht wieso der Tipp mit der Algenhexe für den Eimer war. Die eine kostet 20 Euro die andere das Doppelte. Effekt ist doch bei beiden der gleiche, nur das sich die teure einfacher reinigen lässt. Sorry, aber ich habe nun mal keinen dicken Geldbeutel. Im Grunde genommen kann man sowas sogar selbst basteln.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hi Joanne,

also der Tipp war aus meiner Sicht deswegen 'für den Eimer' weil, wie Du schon richtig geschrieben hast:


Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen kann man sowas sogar selbst basteln.


Da hätte es nämlich eine 99 Cent Klobürste am Stock auch getan.
Mich ärgert es sogar persönlich, weil Du wegen meinem Tipp und der darauf folgenden falschen Auswahl praktisch Geld verschenkt hast. Das war nicht das Ziel meines Tipps.
Bei meinen beiden Links hättest Du 30 statt 40 € bezahlt und ich bin mir sicher, dass es noch preiswertere Angebote gibt.
Nachdem Du den richtigen Link gepostet hattest, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Du auch den Sinn der Hexe gegenüber der Klobürste verstanden hättest.
Schade, zu spät.


Gruß Carsten.

PS:
Bevor Du Geld für einen Tonnenfilter ausgibst: Bitte frage hier oder in einem neuen Thread noch einmal nach und stelle Deinen Plan vor. Natürlich werden Dir nicht alle Antworten gefallen, das liegt in der Natur der Dinge, aber vielleicht bekommst Du noch hilfreiche Tipps. Im Moment habe ich nämlich keine richtige Idee, wie Du Dein Biotec5 ohne großartigem Umbau mit integrieren kannst und/oder ob die 'Lotta-Tonne' allein ausreicht.
Vielleicht hilft Dir da noch jemand weiter.


----------



## meinereiner (5. Aug. 2014)

Ähem, ich war's nicht, der das mit dem trüben Wasser behauptet hat. Das war der Holger.

Der Carsten hat das mit dem gründeln schon geschrieben.
Trübes Wasser ist nicht gleich trübes Wasser. Kommt trübes Wasser von mineralischen Stoffen (Lehm, Erde) oder von Schwebalgen?
Ich habe meine Kois noch nicht gefragt, ob sie's lieber schlammig/lehmig trüb haben wollen, oder doch lieber klar.
Aber ich denke mal es ist Fakt, das in einem doch etwas eng begrenzten Gartenteich mit Koibesatz eine gute Filteranlage notwendig ist.
Und da stehe ich auf dem Standpunkt je größer desto gut. Und mit einer guten Filteranlage habe ich kein trübes Wasser.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Butterfly26 (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

ich habe nicht gewusst, das es Algenhexen gibt, wo man die einen selbst reinigen muß und bei anderen durch drehen des Griffs die Algen abstreifen kann. Bei den Amazon Angeboten sind die Angaben leider nicht immer genau und ich dachte Algenhexe = Algenhexe ;-). Aber das ist doch jetzt auch nicht soo dramatisch. Ich habe gelesen, das Besitzer dieser Algenhexe die Algen mit einem Kamm entfernen. Ist zwar mühsamer geht aber auch, und hätte ich eine Klobürste genommen, dann hätte ich die auch per Hand reinigen müssen.

Man muß halt jetzt erst mal ein wenig Geduld aufbringen ;-). Ich werde weiterhin berichten.

Hallo Robert,

oh denn habe ich das verwechselt - sorry ;-). Klar ist ein größerer Filter besser, aber schau mal was so ein Filter kostet. Der Teich ist ja nicht meiner und der Besitzer will da nichts mehr investieren. Und mir fehlt dafür leider die Kohle. Ich kann also nur versuchen mit kleineren Mitteln das Wasser etwas zu verbessern.

Vielen Dank für Deine / Eure bisherige Hilfe!!

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,


ich kann Dich verstehen...
Versuche Dein Bestes, den Kois zuliebe. den finanziellen Rahmen setzt Dein Vermieter: Punkt. aus und fertig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

heute kam die Belüftungspumpe:

http://www.amazon.de/Oase-50444-Oxy...F8&qid=1407337399&sr=8-61&keywords=pumpe+oase

Dazu hätte ich zwei Fragen: wo bringe am besten die Pumpe und den Trafo unter um beides vor Regen zu schützen? Da wo ich die Pumpe unterbringen wollte geht es leider nicht. Dann habe ich einen Eimer genommen, aber da kriegt die Pumpe ja keine Luft und wird heiss. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich das machen kann? Man könnte aus Holz einen Behälter bauen, aber hat die Pumpe dann genug Luft?

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2014)

Hi Joanne,
Mach doch viele Löcher in deinen (Holz) Behälter,
und dann noch deinen Behälter etwas größer als die Pumpe,
dann evtl. mit einer Art Dachpappe, abdecken?
Viel Erfolg
Bine


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2014)

Hey Joanne,

der Eimer ist völlig ausreichend. Einfach dafür sorgen, dass er nicht direkt auf dem Boden steht sondern unten ungefähr 3cm Platz ist wo die Luft rein kann.
Würde auch gehen, wenn Du ein Gitter nimmst und dieses auf Steine stellst, so dass darunter ausreichen Platz ist. Dann Pumpe und Eimer auf das Gitter. Das sollte funktionieren.
Wichtig ist, dass kein Regen und keine Staunässe an die Pumpe kommt. Die mag keine nassen Füße und auch kein Wasser von oben 

Mandy


----------



## Butterfly26 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bine und Mandy,

vielen Dank an euch beide! Werde ich mal ausprobieren. Wenn das fertig gebastelt ist, stelle ich mal ein Foto rein, dann könnt ihr mir ja sagen, ob das so geeignet ist. also auf ans Baseln ;-).

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joane,

Frage:
Warum stellst Du die Membranpumpe nicht einfach in den Kunstfelsen?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

die passt leider nicht mehr rein, weil da der Filter schon drin ist. Ich müßte sie dann höchstens hochkant stellen, das könnte ich probieren, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das so gut ist. Sie müßte wohl eher einen festen Stand haben, denn hinten ist sie etwas rundlich.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

meiner Kenntnis nach, haben die meisten Pumpen sogar auch einen Aufhänger.
Du kannst ja mal nachschauen.
Ansonsten sollte die Lage relativ egal sein, Hauptsache vor Regen geschützt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hi Carsten,

einen Aufhänger hat die Pumpe nicht. Wenn sie aber nicht eben steht, dann brummt sie recht laut. Und das nervt zumindest mich, weil man will sich ja in Ruhe an Teich setzen und den Fischen zusehen. Aber so ein Holzbehälter ist schon gebaut. Wird noch grün gestrichen.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## Moonlight (7. Aug. 2014)

Wenn die Pumpe nicht ordentlich steht, geht das auf die Membran ( verkürzt die Lebensdauer). Also wenn sie keinen Aufhänger hat, dann muss sie stehen.


----------



## Butterfly26 (7. Aug. 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe nicht ordentlich steht, geht das auf die Membran ( verkürzt die Lebensdauer). Also wenn sie keinen Aufhänger hat, dann muss sie stehen.



Denke ich mir auch, deshalb wurde eine Holzbox mit Abdeckung gebaut und vorne Draht dran so das die Pumpe genug Luft hat. Es sind 2 Ersatz-Membran dabei.


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne!
Hier sind mal ein paar Anregungen, von einfach bis dekorativ, zum Überbau einer Sauerstoffpumpe:
Als erstes der Eimer auf einer Gewegplatte (wie schon beschrieben) 
sehr einfache Lösung,wenn genug Deckung vorhanden ist, wie hier: 
Das nächste könnte auch ein leeres Packet Waschpulver sein:  Durch eine Trockenmauer seitlich gestützt, 2-3 Gewegplatten darauf als Überbau ein größeres Folienstück darüber, gegen Nässe und mit Natursteinen umringt. 
Dann geht noch ein Plasteschrank von außen mit Better und ein Dach darüber:  etwas verziert:  Wer Haustiere besitzt kann eine Hundehütte bzw. Katzenhütte dazu nutzen um so einiges zu verstecken. 2/3 für das Haustier und 1/3 für die Elektrick.    Und dann gibt es noch den Leuchtturm, ob Eigenbau oder gekauft, da passt ne Menge unter. 
  
Die schnelle einfache Lösung ist der Eimer aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt, dann kannst Du deine kreativität voll entfalten.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Butterfly26 (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ron,

danke für Deine super Anregungen zwecks Unterbringung der Pumpe. Das Häuschen und der Leuchtturm sehen am besten aus . Der gebastelte Behälter ist auch aus Holz, aber leider nicht ganz soo schick wie Dein Holzhaus ;-). Wird am Wochenende noch gestrichen, dann setze ich Bilder rein - kannst mir dann gerne Deine Meinung dazu schreiben. Den Trafo muß ich auch noch irgendwie unterbringen. Vielleicht kriege ich da so etwas ähnliches wie Deinen Leuchtturm hin . Das würde gut passen.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne!
Das Holzhäuschen habe ich bei den Nachbarn abfotografiert, war seine Idee, ich habe nur das Koi Relief dazu gebaut.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Butterfly26 (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Schutzbehälter für die Pumpe wird nun noch mal gestrichen, dann poste ich mal ein Foto. Habe heute mit der Algenhexe wieder etliches rausgezogen. Ich denke ich werde nächsten Monat doch die bessere Algenhexe (MAW) kaufen, denn das Entfernen der Algen mit dem Kamm funktioniert zwar gut, aber ist doch mühsamer als wenn man die Algen abstreifen könnte. Dadurch wird der Mulm halt ziemlich aufgewirbelt. Das Wasser ist momentan nur noch grün, ich kann selbst die Fische kaum noch erkennen. Überall am Ufer ist der grüne Mulm, der so fein ist wie Puder und den man einfach nicht rausbekommt. Sauge ich den ab, ist er Stunden später wieder da. Der Filter scheint das gar nicht aufzusaugen. Jetzt hoffe ich mal das Lotte's Tonne dann etwas helfen wird. UV-Licht scheint keine Wirkung zu haben. Oder es dauert einfach länger, aber wie gesagt - es ist eine grüne Kloake, und ich denke schon fast all die Mühe ist fast umsonst, weil der Besitzer keinen neuen Filter kaufen will.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2014)

Servus Joanne

Geduld ... die Veränderungen im Teich brauchen Zeit.

Das geht nicht von heute auf morgen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## DbSam (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

Hast Du schon den Strumpf probiert?
Nach dem Filter hast Du schon geschaut, der läuft also nicht intern über weil die Schwämme zugesetzt/dicht sind?.

Ansonsten ist es so wie Helmut geschrieben hat: Man benötigt Geduld.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,

Geduld haben - das muß ich noch lernen *gg*. Ich dachte ja, das sich zumindest eine kleine Besserung zeigt. Aber anstatt klarer wird das Wasser grüner. 

Grüße Joanne

Moin Carsten,

den Strumpf habe ich probiert bzw. benutze ich. Klappt soweit ganz gut, nur irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, das der Mulm durch den Filter läuft und dann wieder zurück ins Wasser, weil der so extrem fein ist. Im Filter von Oase sind ja nur drei dieser großen Schwämme. Und die sind etwas grober, deshalb vermute ich, das die nicht drin hängen bleiben. Besser wäre ein System mit verschiedenen Filtermaterialien, so wie die Tonne von Lotte. Man sieht es ja beim Nachbarn. Sein Teich ist zwar nur halb so groß, aber er hat sehr schönes klares Wasser, ganz wenig Algen am Rand und er hat vier große Tonnen an den Filter angeschlossen. In einem hat er Schwämme, im anderen Kugeln, Watte usw.. Und wenn das Wasser durch die vier Tonnen durchgelaufen ist, kommt es ganz klar wieder raus. Er hat mir sogar die Anleitung dafür gegeben, aber der Hausherr möchte keine Tonnen im Garten haben. Was soll man da noch machen? Wenn man den Teich sauber haben will, dann muß man halt irgendwo Kompromisse eingehen. Vier Tonnen sind wohl auch etwas viel, ich denke zwei würden da auch schon was bringen. Man kann ja irgendwas drumherum machen.

Grüße Joanne


----------



## DbSam (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne,

der Strumpf muss natürlich eine hohe DEN Zahl besitzen, damit er gut zurückhalten kann.

Zum BioTec 5:
Das dieser zu klein für den Teich mit dessen Besatz ist, dass wurde schon festgestellt.
Hier ein Link zum Download einer Bedienungsanleitung: [DLMURL="http://www.teichfreunde.de/downloads/"]Teichfreunde Downloads[/DLMURL]
Da bekommst Du die Wirkungsweise etwas erläutert.

Wenn sich so gar nichts tut...
Frage:
Läuft das Wasser in dem Filter über die hier rot markierte Kante?
Wenn ja, dann ist der Filter voll und muss gereinigt werden. Die Schwämme bitte nicht klinisch rein spülen. Alles andere reinigen...
 

Über die weitere Vorgehensweise solltest Du Dich zuerst mit Deinem Vermieter unterhalten.
Faustregel:
Der von mir vorgeschlagene Kompaktfilter: Klein und einfach versteckbar, schnell und einfach zu reinigen aber relativ teuer (könnte eingebuddelt den BioTec am gleichen Platz ersetzen)
Tonnenfilter: groß, schwerer  zu verstecken, je nach Konstruktion mehr oder weniger Reinigungsaufwand, evtl. längere Schlauchwege, Arbeit und Wissen zum Bau der Tonnen. Zum Preis muss man vorher alle Einzelteile mal addieren, denn da kommt einiges zusammen, wenn man noch keinen Bastelkeller besitzt.


Gruß Carsten

PS:


Moonlight schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe nicht ordentlich steht, geht das auf die Membran ( verkürzt die Lebensdauer). Also wenn sie keinen Aufhänger hat, dann muss sie stehen.


Diesem Text würde ich etwas wiedersprechen wollen

Wenn ein Aufhänger daran ist, dann ist alles klar.
Wenn kein Aufhänger an der Pumpe ist, dann kann man diese trotzdem aufhängen. Man muss sich vorher nur über den inneren Aufbau der Pumpe informieren. Diese muss dann so aufgehängt werden, dass der "vibrierende Metallstreifen" wie ein Pendel einer Uhr nach unten hängt. Dann wird die Lebensdauer der Membran auch *nicht* beeinträchtigt.
Richtig aufgehängte Pumpen arbeiten in der Regel auch leiser, da die Schwingungen nicht so sehr übertragen werden.


----------



## Butterfly26 (8. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

der Strumpf hat DEN 20 - den habe ich von meiner Mutter - ich trage sowas ja nicht *lach*. Passt das?

Ich bin mir fast sicher, das das Wasser relativ schnell klar wäre mit dem von Dir genannten Filter. Weil der jetzige Filter zu schwach ist für diese "Brühe". Kostet halt fast 500 Euro. Da wäre dann erst mal sparen angesagt, weil ich persönlich mir den zur Zeit leider nicht leisten kann. Und dann ist halt noch der Punkt, das der Teich mir nicht gehört. Gäbe es vielleicht einen anderen Filter, der eine ähnliche Leistung hat, aber nicht ganz soviel kostet?

Das Wasser läuft nicht über die rote Markierung. Der Filter ist soweit auch noch sauber. Der mittlere Schwamm hält wohl noch her den Mulm auf (wenn auch leider viel zu wenig) als die links und rechts, die sind doch recht grob. Ich habe an meinem Aquarium einen sehr guten Filter von JBL, der filtert alles raus, hat verschiedene Materialien eingebaut. Das Wasser im Aquarium war vorher auch immer etwas drüb und nicht richtig sauber. Seitdem ich den Filter dran habe, ist das Wasser klar und sauber im Aqua. Und dasselbe wird es wohl beim Gartenteich sein.

Die Pumpe hat keinen Aufhänger, aber warte mal ab bis der Behälter fertig ist ;-). Kannst mir dann auch schreiben, was Du davon hälst.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## Butterfly26 (8. Aug. 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von heute:

Foto 1: dicke Mulmschicht, die ich nicht wegbekomme (außer mit Sauger aber nur für ein paar Stunden)

Foto 2: der Strumpf - ist nach einer Stunde voll. Der Mulm bleibt drin hängen. Daran sieht man ja schon, das der Filter den Mulm durchlässt.

Foto 3: neue Graspflanze - davon brauche ich wohl noch mehr 

Foto 4: neue Schwimmpflanze und dicker Mulm am Rand

Wo bekommt man denn Teichpflanzen günstig? Ich habe sie im Baumarkt gekauft, aber die haben ja extreme Preise.

Gruß Joanne


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanna,


Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Das Wasser läuft nicht über die rote Markierung. Der Filter ist soweit auch noch sauber. Der mittlere Schwamm hält wohl noch her den Mulm auf (wenn auch leider viel zu wenig) als die links und rechts, die sind doch recht grob.


Frage:
Ist das Wasser schon einmal über diese Markierung gelaufen?
So trübe wie der Teich auf den Fotos aussieht, sollten sich die Schwämme (auch die groben) nach ein paar Tagen zugesetzt haben und das Wasser über den inneren Überlauf (rote Markierung auf meinem Bild weiter oben) laufen - Filter spätestens dann reinigen.
Falls das Wasser nie über den inneren Überlauf läuft, dann ist der Filter evtl. falsch zusammen gesetzt und das Wasser kann sich einen anderen Weg suchen. Dann schau Dir bitte nochmal genau den Filter und die Anleitung an (siehe den Link ein paar Beiträge weiter oben).



Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Foto 2: der Strumpf - ist nach einer Stunde voll. Der Mulm bleibt drin hängen. Daran sieht man ja schon, das der Filter den Mulm durchlässt.


Aufgabe für die nächsten Tage: Strumpf stündlich reinigen.  



Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Foto 1: dicke Mulmschicht, die ich nicht wegbekomme (außer mit Sauger aber nur für ein paar Stunden)


Zur Unterstützung der ersten Reinigungsmaßnahmen kannst Du ja den Sauger noch einmal anwerfen...

Wie Helmut und auch andere schon geschrieben haben, etwas Geduld ist nötig.Und den wöchentlichen Teilwasserwechsel nicht vergessen.
Was mich stutzig macht, dass der derzeitige Filter sich nicht nach ein paar Tagen zusetzt und gereinigt werden muss.
Vielleicht kannst Du dazu nochmal was sagen.
Wo steht denn überhaupt die Pumpe, doch hoffentlich am tiefsten Punkt im Teich?


Zu den Filtern:
Wenn Dein Nachbar so einen sauberen Teich hat, vielleicht kannst Du ihm mal etwas Wissen abquetschen.
Frage ihn, wie er die Tonnen konstruiert und befüllt hat und ebenso nach dem Reinigungsaufwand.
Das Du Dich in irgendeiner Weise mit dem Vermieter einigen musst, habe ich schon einmal geschrieben.

Tonnenfilter:
Wenn Du einen Siebfilter (bspw. einen CSII) davor setzt, dann könnte evtl. auch eine Tonne oder zwei ausreichen.



Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Gäbe es vielleicht einen anderen Filter, der eine ähnliche Leistung hat, aber nicht ganz soviel kostet?


Nein, da ist mir leider keiner bekannt. Und wenn, dann nur größer (da kannst Du dann aber auch eine Tonne hinstellen).
Der große Vorteil von diesem Kompaktfilter ist die integrierte automatische Schlammpumpe und die sehr einfache und schnelle Reinigung. Eine UV-Lampe ist auch eingebaut. All das bei sehr kleinem Platzbedarf. Ich kann da nur von meinem Teich sprechen, an diesem hat sich dieser Filtertyp bestens bewährt.
Ich schlage diesen Filter auch nur deshalb vor, weil er sich anstelle des BioTec in dem Kunstfelsen verstecken lässt und es somit keine optische Veränderung im Garten gibt. Evtl. muss bei dem Kunstfelsen der Boden ausgeschnitten werden, damit der neue Filter in der Erde versenkt werden kann.

Wenn für diesen Filter kein Geld übrig ist, dann bleibt nur noch eine (wie auch immer geartete) Tonnenlösung übrig. Diese erfordert aber sicher etwas mehr Umsetzungsaufwand und Platz (hatte ich auch alles schon geschrieben).
Rede mit Deinem Vermieter.



Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn Teichpflanzen günstig? Ich habe sie im Baumarkt gekauft, aber die haben ja extreme Preise.


Hier im Forum werden immer mal wieder Pflanzen für nichts oder zum Selbstkostenpreis angeboten. Schau mal in den Flohmarkt rein und lese ein paar aktuelle Threads auch hier, da findet sich immer mal etwas.
Gute Gartenmärkte bieten auch oft Teichpflanzen an.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Eigentlich müsste man sich Deinen Teich mal in Natura anschauen, um hier die richtigen Tipps geben zu können. So ein bisschen "Glaskugel" ist bei den Tipps immer dabei...


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2014)

Nochmal ich, mit einem Zusatz:

Wenn Du Dich dann irgendwie mit dem Vermieter auf einen Weg geeinigt hast (Filterart, Platz, Ausgabe evtl. von der Miete absetzen, was auch immer), dann melde Dich mit dem Ergebnis hier. Dann kann man einen Plan erstellen, der auch von vielen Usern hier mitgelesen und evtl. berichtigt wird.

Auch bevor Du etwas kaufst. Also nicht, dass Du wieder den richtigen Link postest und dann versehentlich etwas ganz anderes kaufst. 

So, nun fällt mir mit meiner Glaskugel nichts mehr ein. Warte auf Input...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Butterfly26 (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Carsten, hallo alle zusammen,

ob das Wasser bei dem Filter schon mal über die rote Markierung gelaufen ist, kann ich Dir so nicht beantworten, denn ich kümmere ich erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr um den Filter, und währenddessen ist es nicht übergelaufen. Der Filter wurde nun nach ca. 10 Tagen gereinigt. Das Wasser war ca. 2 cm unter der Markierung, die Schwämme waren alle drei vollgesaugt mit Algen / Mulm. Unten drin befinden sich noch so Plastikrollen, die auch mit gereinigt werden. 

Strumpf säubere ich ca. alle 2-3 Stunden, erst dann ist er voll.

Die Pumpe steht in der Mitte des Teiches, somit an der tiefsten Stelle, die wäre ca. 80 cm.

Der Nachbar hatte mir ja seine komplette Anleitung zum Kopieren gegeben, aber die Tonnen will der Hausherr ja nicht im Garten haben. Er war nämlich der gleichen Meinung wie ihr und ich, das der Filter das nicht packt und für den Teich zu klein ist.

Wegen Pflanzen schau ich mir hier im Flohmarkt um - danke für den Tipp, den habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen. Da komme ich vielleicht günstiger an schöne Pflanzen / Gras. Nächste Woche werde ich um den Teich herum auch einiges ändern. Das Gestrüppe weg, mehr Pflanzen hin, die was nützen. Außerdem kommt man dann besser an den Filter ran.

Es wäre natürlich besser, wenn ihr euch vor Ort von dem Teich einen Überblick verschaffen könntet, denn dann fallen euch vielleicht auch noch ein paar Lösungen / Tipps ein, aber ihr wohnt bestimmt alle wieder zu weit weg - Franken.

Hier noch zwei Bilder von der Belüftungspumpe, die jetzt in einem Holzkasten untergebracht ist. Innen drin ist ein Stück Teppich, weil die Pumpe auf dem Holz vibriert und somit gebrummt hat. Der Deckel ist abnehmbar, so das man jederzeit ran kann, vorne ist ein Draht, damit die Pumpe besser Luft bekommt. Steht ausserdem regengeschützt unter einem alten Springbrunnen auf dem sich eine Holzplatte befindet. 

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## DbSam (9. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanna,


Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Der Filter wurde nun nach ca. 10 Tagen gereinigt. Das Wasser war ca. 2 cm unter der Markierung, die Schwämme waren alle drei vollgesaugt mit Algen / Mulm.


Wie schon geschrieben, ich kenne den BioTec5 nicht direkt, habe nur die Anleitung gelesen und Bilder angeschaut.
Funktioniert die Schmutzanzeige noch?
Schau bitte bei laufendem Betrieb in den nächsten Tagen immer mal unter den Deckel, ob sich der Wasserstand erhöht. Das sollte er nämlich.


Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Unten drin befinden sich noch so Plastikrollen, die auch mit gereinigt werden.


Von solchen Röllchen steht in der Anleitung nichts, nur von einer 'Filterplatte' (also Schaumstoffmatte) ist die Rede. Ist die bei Dir mit dabei? Ist alles richtig zusammen gesetzt?

Danke auch für Deine anderen Infos.
Also musst Du Dich halt "nur" noch mit Deinem Vermieter irgendwie einigen...
Da kann Dir leider keiner helfen. 


Deine Pumpe hat ja einen prima Platz bekommen. 

Gruß Carsten

PS:
Franken ist ja nicht sooo weit weg...
Wenn ich mal auf Strecke bin...


----------



## Butterfly26 (13. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal eine Zwischenmeldung:

@Carsten: ich müßte mal in die Anleitung schauen, wo sich die Schmutzanzeige beim Filter befindet. Was nicht mehr funktioniert ist der Schieberegler oben, da weiß ich auch nicht, wozu der eigentlich gut ist. Die Röllchen befinden sich ganz unten im Filterbehälter. Ansonsten sind oben drüber die drei Schwämme. Zusammengesetzt ist alles richtig. Wenn Du mal in der Nähe bist, kannst Du gerne vorbeikommen .

Der Strumpf wird regelmäßig gesäubert und scheint mittlerweile doch etwas zu bringen, wobei das Wasser immer noch sehr trüb ist, aber man sieht innen im Strumpf eine Masse an Mulm. Der lief sonst immer wieder mit zurück ins Wasser. Die Belüftungspumpe läuft von morgens um 8 Uhr bis abends um 20 Uhr.

Inzwischen wurden 5 Teichmuscheln eingesetzt. Dazu hätte ich eine Frage: der Verkäufer sagte mir, man müsse einen Behälter mit Sand füllen, denn wenn die __ Muscheln einfach so in den Teich gelegt werden, würden sie nicht lange überleben. Ähnliches konnte ich im Internet lesen. Er riet mir ein Katzenklo mit ca. 10 cm Sand zu füllen und dieses an die tiefste Stelle im Teich zu stellen. Dann die Muscheln rein legen. Nun frage ich mich aber, wie die Muscheln im Sand bzw. dem Katzenklo den Teich filtern sollen, wenn die in diesem Behälter sind? Und außerdem bleiben die doch nicht da drin, die wandern doch und liegen dann doch auch "so" im Teich. Verstehe ich nicht ganz, vielleicht mag mir das jemand näher erklären.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## Butterfly26 (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

inzwischen ist das Wasser deutlich klarer, man kann auch am Tag bei Sonnenschein den Kies unten sehen. Die grüne Brühe ist momentan nicht mehr vorhanden. Dazu hat vor allem der Strumpf beigetragen, der weiterhin am Filter hängt und mehrmals am Tag gesäubert wird.

Nun kann man die Fische endlich wieder sehen. Dabei ist mir was aufgefallen. Der eine Koi hat einen ganz aufgeblasenen Bauch und abstehende Schuppen. Mein erster Verdacht war Bauchwassersucht und das scheint es auch zu sein, wenn ich die Symptome so im Internet lese. Er liegt fast nur noch aussen rum oder liegt in der Sandkiste wo die __ Muscheln drin sind. Fressen tut er seit ca. 2 Tagen auch nichts mehr. Wie kann ich dem Fisch jetzt am Schnellsten helfen? Bisher hatte noch kein Koi im Teich (und die meisten sind schon sehr alt) solch eine Erkrankung, deshalb weiß ich nicht genau, wie ganz schnell helfen kann.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi Joanne,
mein erster Tipp wäre schnell einen Fischdoktor zu kontaktieren, 
bevor es für Deinen Koi zu spät ist.
Vie Glück
Bine


----------



## samorai (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne!
Ich habe zu der ganzen Filterkacke ein ganz anderes Verhältnis. Wenn man mit einer 5000l Pumpe auf ein 5000l Filter "ziehlt", was soll sich in jenem Filter denn sammeln, er kann hächelnder Weise ein paar grobe Stücke auffangen. Das beweist doch eindeutig Dein Filterschlauch bzw. Strumpf am ende der Filterkette.
Zum x- mal: Filterformel.. SO VIEL WIE MÖGLICH, SO LANGSAM WIE MÖGLICH.
Dann haben Filter auch eine filternde Wirkung und werden nicht so "durch geblasen".
Schau doch mal in mein Profil, alles läuft ruhig vor sich hin. Der Teich wird alle 4 Stunden einmal umgewälzt( bei Dir jede Stunde). Dazu kommt noch ich habe 8 Stunden Sonne drauf. Muss dazu ehrlicher Weise sagen ab 25 Grad Wassertemperatur wird er grün, da kann ich ihn nicht mehr halten. Wenn ich im Gegensatz die natürlichen Gewässer sehe, bin ich immer noch gut dran.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Butterfly26 (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ron,

was meinst Du jetzt genau mit "so langsam wie möglich"? Mußt Du mir noch mal näher erklären ;-)

Der Strumpf zeigt mir an sich, das der Filter nur grobe "Partikel" rausfiltert, das "dünnere" fliesst wieder raus in den Bachlauf. Am Anfang mußte man den Strumpf alle 2 Stunden wechseln bzw. säubern. Inzwischen hält er gute 4-5 Stunden bis man ihn reinigen muß. Würde man den Filter wieder ohne Strumpf laufen lassen, hätte man wahrscheinlich wieder relativ schnell die grüne Brühe, obwohl jetzt natürlich die Sonne nicht mehr so intensiv scheint und es seit längerem schon bewölkt ist. Das hat meiner Meinung nach auch dazu beigetragen, das das Wasser nun so klar ist, das man auf den Grund schauen kann.

@Biene: die Tierärzte hier vor Ort kann man vergessen. Der Koi ist jetzt in einem separaten Behälter. Ich habe im Handel ein Mittel gegen Bauchwassersucht gekauft. Da hiess es aber schon, das eine Heilung sehr unwahrscheinlich ist - man wollte mir also nicht unbedingt was "andrehen" wie es so oft der Fall ist. Der Koi ist mit Sauerstoff versorgt, ich habe noch etwas Futter reingegeben und ich kann nur hoffen, das es was nützt. Zur nächsten Tierklinik wo ich sonst auch bin sind es 100 km. Und dann weiß ich nicht wie ich den Koi transportieren kann im Auto.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (22. Aug. 2014)

Joanne,
das Füttern würde ich momentan komplett einstellen , 
das belastet das Wasser in der Quarantäne nur zusätzlich.

Vergiss nicht die regelmäßigen Waserwechsel!(Kommt alledings auf die Beschreibung des Medikaments an)

Ich drücke deinem Fisch und Dir die Daumen.
Vielleicht schafft er es ja noch.
Ich hoffe, dass kein weiterer Fisch mehr betroffen ist.
Alles Gute
Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bine,

ok, dann bleibt das Futter erst mal ganz weg. Das Futter von gestern wurde auch nicht gefressen und schwimmt nur im Becken rum, da hast Du recht. Sollte ich da beim Wasserwechsel lieber Wasser aus dem Teich nehmen oder Leitungswasser?

Danke Dir und ich werde natürlich berichten.

Viele Grüße,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2014)

Nabend Joanne
Ich denke, ich würde den Wasserwechsel aus einer Mischung, aus beiden Quellen nehmen, 
d.h. Teichwasser und Frischwasser(Leitungswasser)
Aber vielleicht hat da jemand noch eine fundertere Meinung dazu.

Meine Idee dabei ist, dass der Fisch nicht zu viel Stress bekommt,
bei einer plötzlich völlig anderen Wasserzusammensetzung.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob im Teichwasser irgendwelche Erreger vorhanden sein können, 
welche viellleicht kontraproduktiv wären?
Gruß Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (23. Aug. 2014)

Nabend Bine,

ich habe mir das ähnlich gedacht. Es könnte natürlich sein, das im Wasser irgendwas drin ist, weil er ja schon krank im Teich war, wobei ich bei den anderen Fischen bisher nichts bemerkt habe. Und nur reines Leitungswasser wird auch nicht gut sein, daher am sinnvollsten wohl die Mischung aus beidem. Oder erstmal 3/4 Teichwasser und 1/4 Leitungswasser. Ich probiere es mal aus. Er liegt einfach so im Behälter, bewegt sich kaum. Ich bilde mir ein, das die Schuppen heute nicht so stark abstehen. Weiß aber nicht, ob das vielleicht täuscht.

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (23. Aug. 2014)

Ich drücke euch feste die Daumen


----------



## Moonlight (23. Aug. 2014)

Mit dem "Durchblasen " ist gemeint, dass zuviel Wasser durch den Filter gedrückt wird. Wobei ich das nicht so sehe. Der Biotec ist ein gepumpter Filter, steht also oberhalb der Wasserlinie, was heißt, die Pumpe muss hochfördern, was natürlich etwas an der Menge nimmt. Effektiv kommen wahrscheinlich nur zw 3500 und 4500 l am Filter an . Meiner Meinung nach völlig okay. Das Problem liegt in dem Mulm, sprich den abgestorbenen Algen. Die geben a.Nährstoffe ans Wasser ab und fördern so die neue Algenbildung und b.es bilden sich anaerobe Zonen was die Fische krank macht. Ich würde den gesamten Teich mittels Schlammsauger reinigen und die Filterung verbessern. Für die Teichgröße würde ein gebrauchter Biotec 18 ausreichen. Wasserwechsel bei dem kranken Fisch nur mit Leitungswasser. Teichwasser gibt man erst langsam hinzu wenn der Fisch genesen ist und in absehbarer Zeit in den Teich zurück soll. Bei BWS ist die Wassertemperatur entscheidend. Mach es ihm so warm wie möglich, das hilft. Was für ein Mittel soll das sein? Meines Wissens nach gibt es nichts gg BWS.


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

Ich hätte noch zwei Heizstäbe vom Aquarium. Soll ich da einen oder beide reinhängen, denn draussen ist es heute sehr kalt. Wieviel Grad sollte das Wasser haben? Wasser wird nachher gewechselt, dann wird nur wie Du geschrieben hast Leitungswasser genommen. Das Mittel scheint nicht speziell für BWS zu sein sondern hilft wohl eher gegen Bakterien. Ist von JBL, blaue Flasche, muß mal später schauen wie das genau heisst.

Schlamm sauge ich nächste Woche ab, hat die ganze Woche über stark geregnet. Werde mal schauen, was ein Biotec 18 gebraucht kostet.


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

Bin mittags raus zum Behälter mit dem Koi - er ist leider gestorben. Auffällig war der sehr dicke Bauch, die Schuppen standen nicht mal sehr ab und er hatte keine Glubschaugen. Es kam relativ schnell.

Jetzt beobachte ich natürlich genauestens die anderen Fische. Mir fällt auf, das die anderen Koi überwiegend im Wasser stehen und sehr wenig fressen. Dicke Bäuche haben sie nicht, auch keine abstehenden Schuppen und keine auffällig dicken Augen. 

Ich muß jetzt mal eine wichtige Frage stellen: kann es sein, das es nicht gut ist, das im Teich seit einiger Zeit die __ Muscheln sind? Vorher ist noch kein einziger Koi im Teich gestorben trotz der damaligen grünen Brühe. Das Wasser ist jetzt sehr klar, aber diese komischen Verhaltensweisen bemerke ich erst seitdem die Muscheln drin sind. Ist da vielleicht eine kaputt oder krank und haben den Koi angesteckt? Wie kann ich das feststellen?


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Nabend Joanne,
tut mir sehr leid, für euren Koi

Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen,
dass die __ Muscheln an der Krankheit schuld sind.

Vielleicht ist zu viel Fisch in zu wenig Wasser?
(Das ist nicht böse gemeint, nur so eine Feststellung.)

Ich würde stetig Wasserwechsel  machen und momentan wenig füttern,
um die restlichen Fische zu schützen.
Und gut beobachten!

Viel Glück weiterhin.
Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bine,

es war ja bisher kein einziger Koi krank, die sind ja schon ca. 10-15 Jahre in dem Gartenteich und vorher waren ja noch die ganzen Schleierschwänze drin. Somit sind ja nun deutlich weniger Fische drin. Ich habe ca. 16 Fische abgegeben. Daran kann das nicht liegen.

Ich habe ergoogelt, das Koi manchmal __ Muscheln fressen. 4 Muscheln sind aktiv. Die sind jetzt draussen in einem großen Bottich mit Teichwasser drin - in der Sandschale zur Beobachtung. Eine Muschel bewegt sich überhaupt nicht mehr und ist sehr leicht. Eventuell leer? Der Koi der gestorben ist war die ganze Zeit in dem Sandbehälter drin - seit Tagen. Vielleicht hat er die Muschel tatsächlich rausgesaugt (steht so im Internet) und die war eventuell krank? Jedenfalls war vorher nie ein Fisch im Teich der gestorben ist. Seit vielen Jahren. Die haben ja selbst die grüne Brühe überlebt.

Ich tippe auf die Muscheln. Da muß ich mich mal genauer schlau machen. Morgen lasse ich das Teichwasser prüfen. Mal sehen, ob das in Ordnung ist. Heute habe ich den Mulm abgesaugt und einen Teil des Wassers erneuert. Das Wasser ist momentan sehr klar.  Beinahe fast schon zu sauber ;-). Die Muscheln werden erst wieder eingesetzt, wenn das Wasser in Ordnung sein sollte.

Grüßchen,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Finde ich gut wie Du Dich kümmerst Joanne.

Ich dachte nach Deinem Profil,
dass Du noch alle Schleierschwänze mit im Teich hast.

Also aktuell nur noch 3 verbleibende Koi?
Halte uns auf dem Laufenden,
wir alle können daraus nur lernen.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

Als ich den Thread erstellt habe, waren 4 Koi und ca. 26 Schleierschwänze drin. Jetzt sind es 3 Koi und ca. 10 Schleierschwänze. Die ganz großen Schleierschwänze habe ich abgegeben. Sind jetzt eher die kleineren noch drin. Aber eventuell gebe ich da noch ein paar ab. Ich habe aber jetzt gesehen (nachdem das Wasser so schön sauber ist) das sich zwei kleine Fische im Teich befinden, die nach Koi-Nachwuchs ausschauen. Bin mir nicht sicher. Und es schwimmt ein kleiner Babyfisch drin. Gelb. So gelb wie mein Buttefly (Koi). Wie kann man ganz kleine Koi von Schleierschwänzen unterscheiden?

Ich werde euch morgen mal berichten, wie die Wasserwerte sind.

Liebe Grüße,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Stell doch mal ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich ein Joanne,
das wäre echt klasse ...
und vielleicht hilfreich für weitere guteTipps von den mehr wissenden Usern.
Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

Mein Teich ist es ja nicht ;-) Ich kümmere mich drum, sonst wäre die Brühe immer noch grün. Und die Fische sollen sich wohlfühlen.

Ich kann gerne morgen neue Fotos machen, sofern es nicht wieder ständig regnet. Heute war es endlich mal wieder sonnig, und den Fischen hat es gefallen an den Rand zu schwimmen um die Wärme zu geniessen.

LG, Joanne


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Wessen Teich ist es denn dann?
Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

Hehe, da haste aber einiges überflogen ;-). Teich gehört dem Hauseigentümer.


----------



## lotta (24. Aug. 2014)

Ah, stimmt ja Joanne... 
ich hatte ihn mittlerweile als den Deinen angesehen
Nix für Ungut
Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (24. Aug. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Ah, stimmt ja Joanne...
> ich hatte ihn mittlerweile als den Deinen angesehen
> Nix für Ungut
> Bine



Macht ja nix - ich seh ihn auch als meinen an .

LG und Gute Nacht - bis morgen


----------



## samorai (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne!
Erst einmal tut es mir um Deinen Koi sehr leid.
Jetzt aber noch mal zu Deiner Filter-Geschichte.Du hast doch selber schon erkannt, das Dein Strumpf so einiges mehr an Filtrierung schafft, das ist aber nur auf Grund der feineren Strukturen zurück zuführen. Jeder Filter braucht aber eine bestimmte Zeit um das Wasser von Verunreinigungen zu reinigen. Einmal läuft es mechanisch, wie in Deinem Fall über Schwämme ab, das ist aber noch nicht alles, in den Schwämmen finden sich Bakterien ein die dann schon eine gewisse Zeit brauchen um das Wasser zu reinigen.
Wie Mandy schon geschrieben hat, macht ein hoher Durchfluss keinen Sinn.
In meiner Filterkette befindet sich ein Biotec 10, und so richtig gut arbeit er mit einer Durchflussmenge von 4500 l/h.
Ist Dein Biotec 5 noch mit den grünen, zusammen steckbaren (ich weiß nicht wie die Dinger heißen) bestückt? Tausche sie gegen eine Japanmatte.
Empfehlen würde ich Dir einen Klärgraben, der in Deinen Bachlauf endet.Mit diesem mache ich zZ. sehr, sehr gute Erfahrungen;  zur Hälfte ist er abgebrettert, wo die Partikel absinken, darüber Lava-Gestein bepflanzt. 
Ein alter Blumentopf ohne Boden sorgt dafür, daß das Wasser von unten den Klärteich anströmt. Was dann heraus kommt ist gut und gerne ziemlich klar. Nicht mehr alle 4 Stunden "die Windeln" wechseln!
Dieser Filter ist total effizient und sehr einfach zu bauen. Egal ob es ein GFK- Becken ist oder Folie. Er vereint alle drei Kräterien, die ein Filter ausmacht; 1. langsame Durchströmung   2.Bakterien können sich in dem porösem Gestein festsetzen und optimal wirken  3. Er läßt noch eine Bepflanzung zu, die Deinem Teich das Gift entzieht(Amonium/ Nitrit), etwas besseres gibt es nicht.
Hier noch ein paar Fotos!     

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Aug. 2014)

Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Wie kann man ganz kleine Koi von Schleierschwänzen unterscheiden?


Koi habel Bartel, auch wenn sie klein sind.


----------



## jolantha (26. Aug. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Koi habel Bartel, auch wenn sie klein sind.



Na, die sind aber im ersten Jahr gaaanz schlecht zu erkennen !


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Aug. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Na, die sind aber im ersten Jahr gaaanz schlecht zu erkennen !


Im Aquarien geht es.


----------



## Butterfly26 (27. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

heute zeige ich euch mal ein paar neue Fotos. Das ist Wasser ist jetzt schön klar, man kann den Grund mit dem Kies und den Seerosen sehen. Und endlich auch die Fische ;-).

Eine Art "Lotta-Tonne" ist auch in Bearbeitung. Es muß noch das Filtermaterial rein. Dann denke ich wird der Strumpf nicht mehr notwendig sein. Aber wie lange kann man eigentlich den Strumpf dran lassen? Nicht das dann zu wenig Bakterien im Wasser sind.

Die __ Muscheln sind momentan in einem separaten Behälter - nicht im Teich. Der Nitrit-Wert war ein kleines bisschen erhöht, aber noch im normalen Bereich. Wie kann man den verbessern ohne das man da was chemisches rein tut - ich will nämlich keine Chemie mehr in den Teich schütten. Erneuter Wassertest wird Mitte nächster Woche durchgeführt.

@ron: unten im Filter sind noch diese grünen Plastikteile, die Du wohl meinst. Raus und Japanmatte rein? Ok, dann schau ich mich mal um, wo ich sowas bekommen kann. Ist mir bisher unbekannt. Einen Graben darf ich nicht um den Teich machen, weil mir der Garten ja nicht gehört. Ich kümmere mich halt um die Fische und versuche halt, das Wasser so angenehm wie möglich für die Fische zu halten.

Wer mag kann ja was zu den Bildern schreiben, eventuell noch Verbesserungsvorschläge ;-).

Gruß,

Joanne


----------



## samorai (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Joanne!
Ja Joanne, schöne Bilder und auch ein schöner Teich.
Du wolltest aber auch Verbesserungsvorschläge haben; ....Ansaugschlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter kaschieren oder auf den kürzesten Weg aus dem Teich führen und dort verstecken oder kaschieren; ......könnten noch mehr Teichpflanzen eingesetzt werden; ....die Tuppe mit den __ Muscheln kann auch sepperat im Teich stehen (nicht so ne große Erwärmung des Wasser's) denn Muscheln leben auf den Grund; bei Fotos den Blubber kurz ausschalten, ist schöner für den Betrachter; zum Filter entweder rote (fein) Schwämme oder blau (grob) Schwämme, misch-masch bringt nicht viel.
Und noch ne Frage zum Schluß, das Elektrikteil sieht gar nicht Vertrauens-Erregend aus, gibt es einen FI-Schalter? Zwei Bretter als Dach, um Gottes-Willen, das da noch nichts passiert ist, ist ja ein wahres Wunder    !!!!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## lollo (29. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage zum Schluß, das Elektrikteil sieht gar nicht Vertrauens-Erregend aus, gibt es einen FI-Schalter? Zwei Bretter als Dach, um Gottes-Willen, das da noch nichts passiert ist, ist ja ein wahres Wunder    !!!!!!!



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so, und das schlimmste daran, den Sicherheitsabstand (VDE Vorgabe) von mindestens 2 Metern zum Teich nicht eingehalten.


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2014)

Lollo,
ich kenne keinen Teichbesitzer, der seine elektrischen Anlagen 2 m vom Teich entfernt angebracht hat.


----------



## lollo (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,

ja, da werd ich ja wohl die Kollegen mal vorbei schicken müssen, die dann solche Anlagen still legen. 
Hier gehts doch nur um die eigene Sicherheit, denn Wasser und Strom passen nun mal schlecht zusammen.


----------



## Butterfly26 (29. Aug. 2014)

Den Schlauch der Pumpe sieht man sowohl auf der einen als auch auf der anderen Seite. Da das Wasser nun klar ist, erkennt man die Schläuche halt deutlicher. Wüßte jetzt nicht wie man das Kaschieren soll. Außerdem muß man dann halt schon wieder im Teich rumwuseln, und ich denke nach den ganzen Wochen, wo jetzt am Teich gearbeitet wurde, wollen die Fische auch mal Ruhe haben . Das sind jetzt eher Kleinigkeiten, die man bei Gelegenheit mal machen kann, bevor der Teich dann abgedeckt wird für die kältere Jahreszeit.

Die Filterschwämme waren ja so beim Filter dabei. Muß mal schauen, ob man irgendwo welche bekommt, die auch die kleinen Teilchen aufhalten, wobei ja irgendwo noch was im Teich bleiben muß. 

Das "Elektrik-Teil" war übrigens hinten komplett zu, nur vorne war es offen, weil man ja an die Steckdosen mußte. Das ist jetzt aber alles weg, und wird hinten beim Filter an der Seite angebracht. Dafür mußte etwas __ schilf weichen, aber so ist das Ganze nicht direkt am Wasser sondern ausserhalb im Behälter. Kann morgen wenn es fertig ist ja mal Bilder machen.

Gruß!


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2014)

Na dann, schönes Wochenende!!!!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2014)

Butterfly26 schrieb:


> Die Filterschwämme waren ja so beim Filter dabei. Muß mal schauen, ob man irgendwo welche bekommt, die auch die kleinen Teilchen aufhalten



Ich hab mir grade Filtermatten mit 45 ppi gekauft, und passend zurechtgeschnitten. 
Das sind ganz feine, die jeden Schmodder festhalten. 
In dieser einen Woche ist mein Wasser bedeutend klarer geworden, aber ich muß jeden 2 ten Tag die Matten auswaschen.


----------



## Butterfly26 (29. Aug. 2014)

Wo hast Du Deine Filtermatten gekauft?

@ron: auch Dir ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## jolantha (29. Aug. 2014)

bei 3-2-1


----------



## samorai (29. Aug. 2014)

He Frauen'S!
Im Biotron sind die Schwämme auf so ne Art Bügel gesteckt, da gehen nur Orginale.  .......Keine zum selber Zuschneiden.
Oder meinen die Damen unter dem Einsatz?

Ron!


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> He Frauen'S!
> Im Biotron sind die Schwämme auf so ne Art Bügel gesteckt, da gehen nur Orginale.  .......Keine zum selber Zuschneiden.
> Oder meinen die Damen unter dem Einsatz?
> 
> Ron!



Ron, mein Fehler, vom Biotron hab ich keine Ahnungg !
So ein System finde ich aber absolute Ka--e , Ich muß mir immer selbst was zurecht mauscheln können 
Vielleicht kann man ja untendrunter oder drumherum noch andere Schwämme packen ???
Vielen Dank für die tolle Anrede


----------



## Butterfly26 (30. Aug. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> He Frauen'S!
> Im Biotron sind die Schwämme auf so ne Art Bügel gesteckt, da gehen nur Orginale.  .......Keine zum selber Zuschneiden.
> Oder meinen die Damen unter dem Einsatz?
> 
> Ron!



Die Schwämme werden auf so einen Plastikeinsatz gesteckt, da ist in der Mitte ein Schlitz. Da hast Du recht ;-). Unten drunter sind noch mal so Plastikteile, da könnte man eventuell was anderes reinmachen, vielleicht sogar noch mal Schwämme. Glaube aber nicht, das das notwendig ist, wenn zusätzlich noch eine Lotta-Tonne im Einsatz ist. Sollte dann eigentlich für diesen Teich ausreichen. Filter wurde heute gereinigt, Schwämme waren voll. Nun werden noch die "Elektronik-Teile" besser angebracht. Ich denke man ist schon einen guten Schritt voran gekommen, dank eurer Tipps .


----------



## lotta (30. Aug. 2014)

Hey Schmetterling
probier einfach mal die Tonne (vielleicht auch in "KLEIN" wenn Du magst),
du wirst begeistert sein.
Siehe Resultat:
      
Gruß Bine


----------



## Butterfly26 (30. Aug. 2014)

Hi Sabine,

die Butterfly-Tonne sieht ein bisschen anders aus als Deine, aber wenn sie fertig ist poste ich mal Fotos, dann kannst Du / könnt ihr mir ja schreiben, was Du / ihr davon haltet. Erst mal wird Platz geschaffen für die Tonne. Wird zwischen dem Filter und dem Tisch mit der Pumpe reingebaut.

Grüßchen,

Joanne


----------



## lotta (30. Aug. 2014)

Prima Joanne,
da freue ich mich auf Deine Fotos und neuen Ideen.
Viel Erfolg noch
Bine


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Jo!
So ein System finde ich aber absolute Ka--e , Ich muß mir immer selbst was zurecht mauscheln können 
Vielleicht kann man ja untendrunter oder drumherum noch andere Schwämme packen ???

Im allgemeinen denkt sich die Industrie keine "Ka--e" aus, jedenfalls nicht diese Firma, sie ist führend in der Dt. Teichindustrie und hat diese Verbesserung mit einer japanmatte selbst gemacht. He Jo, alle versuchen das letzte aus Ihren Filtern heraus zu holen und natürlich wird hier und da herum getüfftelt, da stehst Du nicht allein da.
Für mich ist die Durchflussmenge viel entscheidender,(ab wann werden die höchst möglichen Partikel im Filter gehalten) und nicht "Feuer frei".
Du hast ja auch keine 100000 l Pumpe auf 70000l Teichwasser drin. Nein Deine zwei Pumpen hast Du gefächert und jede hat eine spezifische Aufgabe.

Fall's meine Anrede eher ungewählt wahr, bitte ich sie hiermit zu entschuldigen, ich sehe es mehr von der lockeren Seite!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## jolantha (1. Sep. 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Jo!
> Im allgemeinen denkt sich die Industrie keine "Ka--e" aus, jedenfalls nicht diese Firma,
> 
> Gruß Ron!


Hallo Ron,
Antwort kurz und schmerzlos !
Zeig mir mal eine einzige Frau, die mit dem, was sie hat, restlos zufrieden ist !! 
( Frauen können und wissen nämlich immer alles besser )


----------



## DbSam (1. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Anne,




jolantha schrieb:


> ( Frauen können und wissen nämlich immer alles besser )


Also über das Wörtchen "können" könnte ich jetzt eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen.... 
Ansonsten volle Zustimmung.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Jo!
Sind wir nicht alle Geißeln unserer Zufriedenheit?






Gruß Ron!


----------



## Butterfly26 (7. Sep. 2014)

So heute ein paar neue Fotos. Wie ihr sehen könnt, wurde das "Elektronik-Teil" das nah am Wasser stand entfernt und hinten in einem Kasten untergebracht mit Türchen. So sind die Steckdosen und Kabel geschützt. Da kommt noch Kabelschutz drumherum. Wasser ist weiterhin schön klar, die Lotta-Tonne ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Brauche noch Filtermaterial.


----------

